# Stress free examinations?



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey there - advice please!

Pixel is scratching and pawing at her ear and whenever I try to examine her she gets crazy and snarls and tries to bite me! Can anyone help me figure out and teach her that sometimes she needs to be examined and just let me get on with it?

After she wouldn't let me look in her ear I thought I'd try other areas on her body incase she was being crazy with pain, but NOPE she was nuts wherever I tried to look.

Help!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Do it often for very short amounts of time. Lost of praise and treats.

Some people have had luck using Rescue Remedy.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She snarls and tries to bite you and she's a pup?? Read up on NILIF and implement it pain or not se has no right to do that

She sounds like she has an ear infection so she needs to go to the vet! I frequently pull mine about and examin her body eyes ears bite paws bum poke around it'll take a while to get her use to it I'd roll her on her back or side and let her be use to it and then examine her so she's in a submissive position she's hopefully less likely to attack

It took me ages to clip lotus nails first of all I use to do one at a time like one a day coz she was going mental wriggling now she lays there and goes to sleep whilst I clip and shave

I would literally spend a few minutes every day going over her get people to go iver her she needs to be ok coz when she goes to the vets or ets spayed she is gonna have a hissy fit


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep shes very naughty when I am trying to see to her. I put her in her pen when she was mad earlier and waited for her to calm - when she was calm we did some ear examinations - three rounds of both ears with no problems. I gave her a treat after each session as she was really good. 

When I first had her she spent the weekend at the emergency vet - and I think she was poked and prodded and jabbed and it wasn't nice. So now she's not good at all as before then she was great. 

I am going to give her lots of examinations and nail trimming and teeth examination and stuff every day as part of her training and hope it works out. 

As for vets - she goes into meltdown when we go there, she's a complete mess. Yes not looking forward to that much. I am at the vet alot as I run a rescue, I think I'll take her for some of the guinea pig visits and maybe it will ease her fear of the vet if we come away with her not being examined.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

oh and she forgot all about her ears, nothing since this afternoon it was about 10 minutes of scratching.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She still shouldn't bite you what was her parents temperaments like?

I do thorough examinations all the time both mine hated it before treats work wonders with the vets get them to give er treats daisy sits on my head lotus just hides they hate it too


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes I should know about her parents, however I was very niave and don't. I did meet them. They were kept in kennels outside, she came from a BYB. Mum seemed pretty submissive, not sure about dad, if I'm honest I can't even remember him. 

I got my other dog from a market, she's a collie cross and she was a hyper pup but has always been so sweet and kind, never tried to bite, not growled. She's a perfect family dog and we have been lucky as she wasn't particularly trained or anything, we just got lucky with her.

Pixel is a big ball of trouble, she's hyper and other than her attacking when she's freaked out she's great. I did a flea spot on on her the other day and she freaked out SO bad. She was practically hyperventialting and she was doing the snarling and biting.

I have bathed her and had no problems and I play with her paws all the time and she doesn't do anything.

I have had a read of the program you mentioned, It sounds good and pretty spot on. I'm sure she does think she's at the top in this house, everyone adores her and is far too in her face. I think we need a plan before she is in charge of everyone. I do training with her and she'll do so many commands for me, but I don't think that's too much to do with her attitude, more to get the treats on offer.

I take toys off her regularly and make her leave them alone - she didn't used to like that but now she goes and finds something else when I take something. I think it's getting there but she still rules the roost too much.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Take her to obedience classes that really helps!!

You got her young too right?? It sounds like she wasn't handled at all as a baby which doesn't surprise me at all  

I would deffo so making some strict rules with the entre family and follow them nip it in the bud now or shell end up like that sterotypical chi no one likes


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Sarah has given you some wonderful advice I hope it all works, nothing worse then a chi that bites


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Trust me I amdoing everything in my power to make sure we don't have a biter - I have kids!

I am doing lots of training and obedience with her along with the kids doing it too. We are all taking things off her with an OFF command and then praise and giving it back. Toys, food, everything.

I'm brushing her every day to get her desensitized and examining her all the time - she's not tried it on since that last time thankfully. 

If she becomes a badly behaved dog whisperer case I'll be very surprised! (although I do think the potential is there if she's not taught how to behave)


----------

